# LED programmable Sign



## Puzzledplane (Mar 5, 2009)

am look for a way to feed sports scores to a LED programmable sign from a website. Preferebly Free way. I also was wondering what to buy for a sign my budget is $200 to $250. I want it to display NCAA march maddness scores. The Sign I looked at was this: http://www.webstaurantstore.com/pro-lite-trucolor-ii-28-scrolling-color-led-sign/466LEDMEM.html Would this work?


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

LCDSmartie comes to mind.

I've used it for a usb VFD display so not sure if it will work with your unit. I did do a quick search on their site and saw some posts that talked about rs232 hook-ups so it probably would work.

Pauldo


----------

